# what duh fuck?



## dam612 (Mar 28, 2012)

its been a week or so 

im still confused 

pissed 

curious

out of all the possible moves in the NFL my team signes a back up qb, followed by TIM TEBOW. I mean if rex ryan talking smack isnt enough, now im really going to see my team plastered over everything. sperano is good with wildcat stuff tho so im not really worried, its still so bizarre to me, at least we picked up huge ass Laron landry. Ill assume a typical jet season is in play.


----------



## ...... (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea I'd be pissed if I was a jets fan lol.

Maybe with tebow ready to steal sanchez job it'll give mark some extra motivation to play better.


----------



## ...... (Mar 29, 2012)

And is landry even a safety anymore?lol he is fucking huge.They'll probably just keep him in the box and let revis be revis cause landry is gonna be getting burned if he's covering anyone.


----------



## dam612 (Mar 30, 2012)

...... said:


> And is landry even a safety anymore?lol he is fucking huge.They'll probably just keep him in the box and let revis be revis cause landry is gonna be getting burned if he's covering anyone.


yea i think as of now hes our safety, or stong safety, how ever they want to put it. hes def not the quickest but hes guna be putting the hurt on who ever he catches.
as much as i hate tebow, i kinda cant wait to see him thow one of those end-over-end bombs the first time hes on the field. And yeah, hopefuly sanchez realizes he needs to step it up this year.


----------

